
Using Google Instant search for Products to mine keywords and domain names - DotSauce
http://www.dotsauce.com/2011/02/14/google-instant-search-keyword-research/
======
phlux
all those domain names completely SUCK.

If you're going to write an article about nabbing domains via instant - jesus
christ have some creativity.

